# مساعدة اكرمكم الله



## safaa_alshazly (6 أغسطس 2013)

السﻻم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا جديدة هنا فى المنتدى وكنت اريد المساعدة فى معرفة اماكن بيع المواد الكيميائية فى الرياض مثل الصودا الكاوية والسلفونيك ....الخ 

​


----------



## safaa_alshazly (6 أغسطس 2013)

مش معقول يا جماعة ما فى حد يعرف ؟


----------



## safaa_alshazly (9 أغسطس 2013)

يا جماعة والله انا مش عايزة اعمل مشروع انا عايزاهم عشان اعمل حاجات للاستعمال الشخصى


----------



## safaa_alshazly (14 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على ردك 
بس للاسف انا فعلا محتاجة كميات صغيرة 
وانا بالفعل كلمت شركة هنا وقالت لى ان اشترى بكميات ولكننى ظننت انى ممكن القى اماكن بها البيع بكميات اصغر


----------



## The Exorcist (17 أغسطس 2013)

اخت safaa_alshazly 
ماهي المواد التي تريدينها وماهي كمياتها؟؟​


----------



## safaa_alshazly (18 أغسطس 2013)

The Exorcist قال:


> اخت safaa_alshazly
> ماهي المواد التي تريدينها وماهي كمياتها؟؟​



مبدئيا محتاجة كيلو صودا كاوية 
وكيلو سلفونيك
كيلو جلسرين 
روائح مختلفة 
والوان 
وكيلو عجينة داونى 
كيلو تكسابون 
وكيلو ملح كبريتات الماغنسيوم
زجاجة فورمالين
ونصف كيلو كى دى
بس كده 
لو تقدر توفرهم لى يبقى جزاك الله عنى خير


----------



## safaa_alshazly (6 سبتمبر 2013)

?????????????


----------

